# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  rogaine plus toppik?

## sarah56

Hi everyone,

I am a 52-year-old white female with diffuse hair loss--my hair thinned noticeably about 12 years ago, then stabilized, but in the last six months has started thinning again.

I'm using Toppik and am fairly satisfied with the results. The boost to my self-confidence is very helpful; I don't spend so much time feeling self-conscious about my scalp showing through my hair, so I want to keep using Toppik for that extra reassurance.

I'm considering starting Rogaine to try to slow down the thinning. So here's my question -- can I use Rogaine with Toppik in place?

By the end of the day, the Toppik tends to "clump" on my scalp. So when I put the Rogaine on in the evening, I'll be rubbing it on over the Toppik. Is this all right?  The only other option I can see is to wash my hair TWICE a day, before applying the Rogaine morning and evening, and that seems rather impractical.

I'd appreciate any advice about this -- there must be people out there who are using Toppik and Rogaine together.

Thanks!

----------


## davesolazzo

hey sarah,

yeah, toppik is great, isnt it?  i have used it at times...always worked well for me.   

using toppik and rogaine shouldn't be a problem at all.   when you apply the rogaine just make sure that you separate the hair so that rogaine is put on your scalp--that's where you want to apply it anyway for it to work the best.

----------


## sarah56

Thanks, Dave!

Sarah

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hi Sarah,

I know first hand how these cosmetics can help you get through the day. I always joke about how I paint my bald spot and I love it. :Smile: 
Dave is spot on about the importance of applying the drug correctly.  I would, however, suggest that you apply the Rogaine on a clean scalp. You should discuss this with you doctor as well.
Good luck!

----------


## sarah56

Thanks, Spencer -- I really appreciate your input. "On a clean scalp" is a little discouraging because that means having to shampoo twice a day, which is kinda cumbersome . . . and maybe not even all that good for my hair! I'll have to think about this . . .

Sarah

----------


## becky25

Hi,

   I use Rogaine foam in the morning. It dries really fast so if you want to use toppik after that I think that will work. I read on some absure site that rogaine has a half life of 22 hrs (don't know if this is true) so I figure if I put it on in the morning there is still some left by the time I shower again. If you are using the women's or men's liquid it takes forever to dry so I would recommend using it at night. Good luck!

----------


## sarah56

Thanks, Becky--am I understanding right that you use the Rogaine just once a day? I thought it was supposed to be applied *twice*, morning and night . . . so I'd need to wash my hair twice.  Is once a day good enough?

----------


## Steven Gabel, MD

Sarah

Are you using the 2% or 5%?  The reason I ask is that the 5% comes in a foam preparation that may make it easier for you to use the Toppik as it is not so greasy.  Ive had a lot of patient make the switch to the foam preparation for that reason.

----------


## saniaa83

ROGAINE® is the only topical brand FDA-approved to regrow hair
 in both men and women. With more than 20 years of results and over 20,000 people in clinical trials, ROGAINE® is the #1 dermatologist-recommended brand for hair regrowth. ROGAINE® helps reverse the progression of hereditary hair loss.
And with revolutionary Mens ROGAINE® Foam (the only FDA-approved hair regrowth foam), ROGAINE® continues to lead the way in topical products for regrowing hair. In clinical testing, ROGAINE® Foam regrew hair in 85% of men after 4 months when used twice daily. Plus, it goes on easy and dries quickly.

----------


## Infinity

I'm going to try Minoxodil again, now that it's available in 5 %. I tried it years ago , but it did nothing. I also use  Toppoik. What I found even better is using either ShaBo (even though it flies around) or dermaMatch (even though it looks extremely chalky.).  Because, they last longer. I don't shampoo daily, in an effort to salvage my long curly hair (ahem, I mean, what's left of it).  Toppik always comes off at night. But the other two both stay on for days.....even a whole week, if I go that long without shampooing. Will the Rogaine remove my product, and vice-versa? The two seem to be contradictory. The Toppik will block the Roagaine. I just can't wash my hair every day. I just don't have time for the brush-out process of my hair (which MUST be done upon washing, or I'll rapidly look like a Rasta Farian).

----------


## Debbies21

Dr increased my thyroid meds and alot of my hair fell out it's now baby fine.  We reduced the dosage back to what it was.  What is the chance of my hair growing back in.  I've increased my biotin intake and minerals in general.  What else can I do?

----------

